# Dishwasher wont start



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

people,

Have a Whirlpool, model WDT720 PADM2 dishwasher, no start, so I checked for power and there is power everywhere. Then I focused on the touch pad key pad. I checked for voltage and there is voltage going to the pad, but when I depress some of the buttons absolutely none of then light up. 

Should I assume that I need a new pad? I even depressed the restart button, it says for 3 seconds, then press the cancel cycle, then start - still nothing. no lights light up at all.

A new one costs about $135 delivered, so not cheap. The entire dishwasher costed about $550,it only lasted about 1-1/2 yrs. 

Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Check the door latch, if broken/loose replace it. They get worn out. only cost about 18 dollars or so. Other than that, I agree with you, probably main board and as you say, they are not cheap.


https://www.repairclinic.com/Repair.../Whirlpool-Dishwasher-won-t-start-WDT720PADM2


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I hate this new stuff they make. it is total crap. 



I would try to de-power it first and let it sit. Then boot it back up and see if the pad comes back. 



After that...its probably faulty if you have power to the wires feeding it. 



Warranty?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

jmon said:


> Check the door latch, if broken/loose replace it. They get worn out. only cost about 18 dollars or so. Other than that, I agree with you, probably main board and as you say, they are not cheap.
> 
> 
> https://www.repairclinic.com/Repair.../Whirlpool-Dishwasher-won-t-start-WDT720PADM2


Thanks, jmon. Great resource that repair clinic. So, would you think that with a bad latch the latch would NOT send voltage to that pad? Make sense?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> I hate this new stuff they make. it is total crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Win. I didn try the shut off/turn on idea. But no luck. Warranty ran out after a year. Sheeeeesh. 

Anyway, I think we are on the right track suspecting that touch pad........


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

papereater said:


> Thanks, jmon. Great resource that repair clinic. So, would you think that with a bad latch the latch would NOT send voltage to that pad? Make sense?



I think it may prevent the dishwasher from starting, but I don't think it would have anything to do with the pad.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, again, jmon. While I was waiting for your reply I tried something- I checked for voltage at the touch pad with latch closed tightly (dishwasher closed) and then with latch opened (dishwasher opened up) and there was voltage to the touch pad with BOTH situations. Not sure if that means anything. It may probably be as you say that it has little to do with the pad voltage(?). 

Anyway I have to decide by tomorrow 12 noonish, whether I order that part or not. 

Thanks, Jmon.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

The door latch/switch is a lot cheaper then the pad. 18 dollars vs 146 dollars. You could try that first. They do get a fair amount of wear and tear. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If you go back to that repairclinic link and click on the install help button under the door latch, it will show you how to remove it for testing. Just another thing you could do to help you make your decision.

Good luck to you papereater and hope you get it up and running again soon.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

good deal, jmon. Thanks. I will let you know what happens......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, looks like I failed miserably. I bought both parts (latch and touchpad) and first tried the latch since it was a cheap/low risk approach, no luck. Then popped in the touchpad and expected it to light up and it did not even light up. Voltage is still going to it. I am totally perplexed, and now dissallusioned. What do I do now(?). 

I dont think that model has some type or reset button. I couldnt find one anywhere. 

Im out $200, and contemplating calling a repair man........


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Replace the thermal fuse before calling the repair man.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I was suspecting thermal fuse as well. But when I looked that model number up I could not find one. Some are at the top of the door like in video, some are actually replaceable on main board.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

BayouRunner said:


> I was suspecting thermal fuse as well. But when I looked that model number up I could not find one. Some are at the top of the door like in video, some are actually replaceable on main board.


Right- I also couldnt find one on the actual dishwasher, was hoping to. Nothing like it on the dishwasher that matched the video.....


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Check the high limit thermostat........

https://www.appliancepartshq.ca/part/15283047


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

DanS26 said:


> Check the high limit thermostat........
> 
> https://www.appliancepartshq.ca/part/15283047


Thanks, Dan. Good find. Know about where it is located? Near the main board? On it? It will be my last try before buying a new one......


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your model number number not coming up for one. This was the closet video I could find. I don't know if it will help you. Dammit, I feel sorry for you pe. Could it may be a pinched wire somewhere?


https://www.appliancepartspros.com/whirlpool-thermostat-hi-limit-wp661566-ap6010246.html#autoplay


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

papereater said:


> Thanks, Dan. Good find. Know about where it is located? Near the main board? On it? It will be my last try before buying a new one......


It's in the bottom of the machine...below the heating element.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, theres still hope! Good resource, jmon. And thanks to Dan for the location! Video helped. heck, even if I have to pull out the dishwasher its an easy fix. That part should have a way to check for resistivity, right?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

DanS26 said:


> It's in the bottom of the machine...below the heating element.


Think I can access it without pulling the thing out? Like by removing the bracket from underneath, perhaps with aid of a mirror and flashlight? Not exactly sure where the heater element is.....


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

Maybe take apart the control panel thingy and look inside? I did that to a dishwasher (though it was a kitchen aid) and roaches had gotten in and left effluvium in there and shorted things out. I was able to clean the board with some electrical parts cleaner and it started right back up. 

Don't get mad at my suggestion . . . 

Hope you can fix your


----------

